# Chicken Update



## Hailee's Herd

I thought I would update you on my chickens. All three of them turned out to be hens; I am pretty positive! Only one is laying right now, my little Silkie. She lays tiny eggs! 
Here are pics of my silkie:


----------



## nancy d

Awww beautiful little thangs indeed! I want some silkies!


----------



## DopeyOpie

She is one pretty hen! Beautiful photos too. We had two red silkies, Henny and Kenny. Henny passed away when she was still young, but we still have Kenny. He's a silly guy, but pretty skittish.


----------



## Cinder

I love Silkies... she's beautiful.


----------



## toth boer goats

cute bird...it looks like it's wearing a fuzzy hat .... :greengrin:


----------

